# 4th pick



## tahnyce1 (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok this is my 1st post on these boards, i'm an impact rookie 
Umm, The 4th pick is totally fair.... Why? Because it gives all the teams that sucked it up all year the chance to do what they've been wanting to do for the past 8 months.... Get the 1st overall pick and waste it on a bust.

2nd of all, the 1st pick is NOT always the best person in the draft. Teams generally draft according to need... last year 2 great PG's were available but most teams didn't feel the need 4 1. Tony Parker and Jamaal Tinsley fell to late 1st round.
AAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDD

Name the top 5 or so players in the league for me please.... ok..... now how many of them were the 1st pick in the draft.... Shaq? Webber? Duncan? and that's it

T-Mac was NINTH!!!!! KOBE WAS FREAKIN 13TH!!!! KG... better but still picked 5th, lol behind No. 1 Joe Smith.... Paul Pierce 10th behind Robert "Big *** tractor" Traylor Dirk Nowitski was in that same draft and was picked 9th

Don't get me wrong i'm from NC and i'd love us to have the 1st pick in the draft, but the 4th pick gives other teams what they've been "fighting" for and still gives us the chance to draft the best player in the league long as thetop 3 teams screw up like they do so much

oh, and I like us to get the Charlotte Hornets name back too


----------

